# Knockhill 21st july



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

anyone going? i'm on a local stand falkirkcruise if anyone sees me come say ello :wave:

http://www.knockhill.com/events/showtickets.php?eID=77


----------



## Gus (Mar 7, 2006)

we might be orginising a rallye register stand, i think, if so i'll be there :thumb:


----------



## CraigGSI (Apr 1, 2006)

sorry its my stag doo that weekend


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

yeh im going, i will be on the AstraSport Stand 


Astra Coupe' - Black - 18's


----------



## CraigGSI (Apr 1, 2006)

Ruthless said:


> yeh im going, i will be on the AstraSport Stand
> 
> Astra Coupe' - Black - 18's


count me out of that one too 

think dave will be left to sort that one out :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ruthless said:


> yeh im going, i will be on the AstraSport Stand
> 
> Astra Coupe' - Black - 18's


cool i'll take a looka round try an have a natter if we can i'm so hoping its not gonna rain


----------

